# Seagate Dashboard Backup



## wkyang (Apr 17, 2015)

Re: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f149/seagate-backup-plus-backup-halted-896234.html

I have same issue when I use Seagate Dashboard to backup my laptop with Seagate Backup Plus Slim drive.
My laptop is not in sleeping mode. this backup halted becasue of lost connection to drive starts soon after I start the backup. 
It will take a coupe of days to finish backup with this error happens almost every hour.

Any one knows the problem?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Welcome to TSF. :smile:



wkyang said:


> Any one knows the problem?


It's a Seagate.

Have you tried backing up in Safe mode?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If your USB port are not strong enough, they may loose connection with the drive. Try using *Windows Backup* in the Control Panel, or Easeus Todo Backup


----------

